# 2 girls pregnant with no 3 please pray for me



## uzmaqazi

hiya

its my last one ...please please pray its a boy...i would love to have a son as well.my daughters are gorgeous and i love them so so much ..im 9 weeks pregnant..still 11 weeks to go to know..


i know it would be upset if its not a boy..please pray for me Ladies i dont want to post here as a disoppointment


----------



## Rhio92

Good luck xxxx


----------



## DolceBella

I can understand how you feel. I have 2 beautiful girls who are 5 and 3, and DH and I really want a boy. We found out just today that we're having another girl. I'm disappointed, but not heartbroken. I feel bad for DH though. I'm sure we'll both come around in our own time, and the truth is, DH is an amazing girl daddy! However it works out for you, I hope you find peace. :hugs:


----------



## uzmaqazi

Thank you...i had a gender scan and Its A BOY....Yes so happy

all the best to all of you:happydance:


----------



## Rhio92

Congratulations :)


----------



## rwhite

Awesome news, congrats! :blue: :blue: :blue:


----------

